# First comp!



## monty3777 (May 6, 2008)

Looks like I will finally have a team for a comp. We will hopefully be entering at contest in Dubuque, Ia August 30-31.

Will any of you be there?


----------



## Puff1 (May 6, 2008)

I won't be there but good luck to you.
What's your team name?


----------



## monty3777 (May 6, 2008)

Holy and Oly's

My partner's name is Olson and I teach religion at a small Liberal Arts college, so we thought that would be fun. My only fear is that people won't want to drink with us. But people rarely want to drink with me anyway - so that's nothing new!


----------



## wittdog (May 6, 2008)

monty3777 said:
			
		

> Holy and Oly's
> 
> My partner's name is Olson and I teach religion at a small Liberal Arts college, so we thought that would be fun. My only fear is that people won't want to drink with us. But people rarely want to drink with me anyway - so that's nothing new!


I don't know...most pastors I know...Drink Like Fish...


----------



## monty3777 (May 6, 2008)

I'm sure this kind of thing has been covered before - but any words of advice? Or is there a FAQ on this forum about first comps?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 6, 2008)

I find a check list is helpful. Start making one now and add to it as you think of things you forgot the first time you made it.


----------



## wittdog (May 6, 2008)

Make a list, do a practice run, with the time line and everything, and anytime you need to get something out of the house...add it to your list


----------



## Puff1 (May 6, 2008)

I don't see beer on that list.


----------



## ronbeaux50 (May 6, 2008)

I don't use that list anymore. Beer is only listed once.


----------



## dollarbill (May 6, 2008)

Nice comeback Stogie....


----------



## Puff1 (May 6, 2008)

Stogie said:
			
		

> Puff.....
> 
> A TRUE bbq afficianado doesn't need a list to remember the beer!!!  LOL


----------



## monty3777 (May 6, 2008)

Whiskey man myself (Irish or Canadian).

We have been joking around a bit about names - this one came up and I think we'll go with it:

Einsteins of Swine  8) 

What do you think?


----------



## dollarbill (May 6, 2008)

No offense Puff!


----------



## Puff1 (May 6, 2008)

dollarbill said:
			
		

> No offense Puff!


About what? 
I live for comebacks  
Shouldn't you be tending to a new WSM right now??


----------



## dollarbill (May 6, 2008)

oh just for the "comeback" comment,  it wasnt a shot at you.......just tryin to be PC thats why i said it.... ...hahhaaa  sorry no more of that sh**.   have a good one! db


----------



## Puff1 (May 6, 2008)

dollarbill said:
			
		

> oh just for the "comeback" comment,  it wasnt a shot at you.......just tryin to be PC thats why i said it.... ...hahhaaa  sorry no more of that sh**.   have a good one! db


PC it is!!   No offence taken at all!
I still hear a brand new WSM that needs some heat calling you!


----------



## Puff1 (May 6, 2008)

Sorry about the hi jack Monty.....It's DB's fault


----------



## monty3777 (May 6, 2008)

I don't believe in hi-jacks. I think threads go where they need to!!!


----------



## Diva Q (May 6, 2008)

there is no tequila on that list


----------



## ronbeaux50 (May 6, 2008)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> there is no tequila on that list



Another reason I quit using that list!


----------



## Rag1 (May 6, 2008)

monty3777 said:
			
		

> Holy and Oly's
> 
> My partner's name is Olson and I teach religion at a small Liberal Arts college, so we thought that would be fun. My only fear is that people won't want to drink with us. But people rarely want to drink with me anyway - so that's nothing new!




I got this right....you teach religon at a LIBERAL school?   
That's got to be a trip.
You got the whiskey right....my two favorites.   8)


----------



## dollarbill (May 7, 2008)

If you add tequilla to the list you might have to add boxing gloves to it too.


----------

